# Solved: FS Switch



## Bigred100 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am reformating a hard drive that is infected with virsus, so I am trying to use command promp, and I get this message the type of file system is RAW. Please use the /FS switch to specify the file system you wish to use on this volume. What is the FS switch and how do I use it? Thanks!!


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

FS = File System

Command

format C: /fs:ntfs


----------



## Bigred100 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks that helps me a lot.


----------

